# Driven: 2008 Audi R8



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Driven: 2008 Audi R8 4.2*








\
Never mind the very act of building such a car, it was a bold move on Audi’s part just to name its production sports car, based very closely on the 2003 Le Mans concept, with the legendary alphanumeric title “R8”. That moniker was born and burned into the minds of motorsport aficionados by the company’s now-retired R8 racecar - a car that took a stunning 65 victories out of 80 starts during its seven-year competition history. During that time, the racecar never failed to finish a race and it earned the common title of ‘most successful endurance racecar of all time.’ 
* Full Story *


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi R8 4.2 ([email protected])*

Love the video, Knights of Cydonia is an excellent choice.
Good job George and eveybody else!


----------



## GTX141 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi R8 4.2 (iwantanaudi)*

Tuggin at my heartstrings by choosing one of my favorite bands.


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi R8 4.2 ([email protected])*

Great job on the video. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

Great video and pictures. Any idea if/when the Silver carbon fiber trim will be available. I have the 1st slot at my dealer and I love the Silver/Silver carbon/Grey interior.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi R8 4.2 ([email protected])*

Fantastic review and thanks so much for the tons of pics! Any chance you'll be posting any in hi-res (1920x1200+)? I need new wallpaper


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi R8 4.2 (JohnLZ7W)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnLZ7W* »_Fantastic review and thanks so much for the tons of pics! Any chance you'll be posting any in hi-res (1920x1200+)? I need new wallpaper


You looking for one in particular?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (DaveTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveTT* »_Great video and pictures. Any idea if/when the Silver carbon fiber trim will be available. I have the 1st slot at my dealer and I love the Silver/Silver carbon/Grey interior.

I'll ask about the silver CF trim. The one at Detroit was the first one like that I'd seen.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi R8 4.2 ([email protected])*

You're gonna make me pick just one?!?







I can go thru them again and see which ones I can't live without. There's so many great shots tho, and I love the ones with the donkey.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi R8 4.2 (JohnLZ7W)*

Here are a few Jamie made and posted in the car lounge....
go down to the bottom of this page.
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3050818
If there are others, let me know and I'll try to get them uploaded.


----------



## CarbonFibre (Jan 22, 2004)

I saw one in person on Saturday and it looks even better than in pictures. I'll just say I enjoyed this article.
If I was a wealthy man, this car would definitely go in my stable sans clunky flappy paddle.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (CarbonFibre)*

great photos guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Jaime, those wallpapers in the other thread are awesome. 
JJ, you amaze me!!


----------



## Pete @ Stratmosphere (Nov 24, 2000)

Wow! Impressive coverage and VIDEO. Amazing. -Pete


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Pete @ Stratmosphere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pete @ Stratmosphere* »_Wow! Impressive coverage and VIDEO. Amazing. -Pete

Thanks Pete.


----------



## Jeff Toquinto (Jan 31, 2007)

*Just awesome George!*

Thank you so much for an fantastic review and OMG... the Gallery is Beautiful! 
I've seen Muse three times in the last year and a half and the soundtrack and video just floored both my wife and I. 
We're #4 in line here in the San Francisco Bay Area and I just recently pre spec'd almost the same car in your photo layout.... Daytona/Carbon w/ grey and carbon interior. I went for the manual tranny and I may now reconsider. I can't wait! 
I will likely be one of those that aren't going to be content with the stock exhaust. Let's see what the mods will bring!


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi R8 4.2 ([email protected])*

Car looks and sounds awesome. It's great to see Audi actually taking the advice of their own motto and leading for a change instead of playing catch-up. But why no ceramic brakes in the US??







If Audi doesn't sell them here they'll just be sold in the aftermarket. Doesn't make much sense to me especially since most of the R8's competitors will have them available as an option.


----------



## gtivr6nh (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_. 
JJ, you amaze me!!









I think he shocked a few of us


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (gtivr6nh)*

Great review, and photos! The R8 sure is a fantastic car.
In the article, you mention that Parktronic is also available on the A8, A6, and Q7. While a small error, Parktronic is also available on the A4 nonetheless.


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: (Wimbledon)*

(i think he meant the back up camera)
R8's for everyone!
RB


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Wimbledon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wimbledon* »_Great review, and photos! The R8 sure is a fantastic car.
In the article, you mention that Parktronic is also available on the A8, A6, and Q7. While a small error, Parktronic is also available on the A4 nonetheless.

I meant the camera. I'll have to reread that. Thanks.


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Only 20 posts so far?!?! Geez, you'd think the R8 could generate a little more enthusiasm, especially on a VAG fansite.








I wonder how many R-tronic tranny's will be ordered vs. manuals. I am surprised VAG hasn't developed a high-powered version of DSG for the high-end/high-powered cars considering how much praise it has been getting from the press.


----------



## Paul96NSX (Sep 26, 2006)

*R8 first drive video ...*

Just one word is needed to describe the ... sight ... sound ... and end result that is the video accompanying the R8 first drive article ... and that is ... *Superb!*
And finally ... on the same subject ... to all of those who put together the R8 first drive video ... *Well done* ... and ... *Thank You!*


_Modified by Paul96NSX at 10:03 AM 2/5/2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: R8 first drive video ... (Paul96NSX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paul96NSX* »_Just one word is needed to describe the ... sight ... sound ... and end result that is the video accompanying the R8 first drive article ... and that is ... *Superb!*
And finally ... on the same subject ... to all of those who put together the R8 first drive video ... *Well done* ... and ... *Thank You!*

_Modified by Paul96NSX at 10:03 AM 2/5/2007_

That'd be JJ Larson. He outdid himself.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (rexxmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rexxmann* »_Only 20 posts so far?!?! Geez, you'd think the R8 could generate a little more enthusiasm, especially on a VAG fansite.








I wonder how many R-tronic tranny's will be ordered vs. manuals. I am surprised VAG hasn't developed a high-powered version of DSG for the high-end/high-powered cars considering how much praise it has been getting from the press.

We have a like thread in TheCarLounge found here....
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3050818
given the larger number of people reading that forum over the R8 forum, many of the posts have been made in there. That's kept this thread a bit shorter, and this forum is more for the hardcore R8 guys anyway.


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

what a sweet car!
man though pics make me so happy. Vegas is soo awesome that last pic infront of the Paris is sick! Only 1 month till I go back to get my fix!!!


----------



## EASTCOAST VW (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: R8 first drive video ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ That'd be JJ Larson. He outdid himself.

Great Video guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Please bring one of those cars to Waterfest!


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: R8 first drive video ... (EASTCOAST VW)*

possibly the best sounding V8 every produced...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: R8 first drive video ... (dub_IN)*

We hope to have one at Waterfest. They won't be in-country yet other than a few European market examples, but we'll do our best.


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: R8 first drive video ... ([email protected])*

See if they'll let you guys take it down the track once.







That would be awesome to hear the R8 in person.


----------



## AndrewT (May 14, 1999)

*Re: R8 first drive video ... (rexxmann)*

that video was really well done. did you guys do that yourselves? if so, how did you manage to get all those overhead helicopter looking shots? 
can't wait to see this car in the flesh eventually.


----------



## PaulVolvo (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: R8 first drive video ... (AndrewT)*

just wanted to say good job with video.. but correct me if im wrong... was the car sound a v.o. in some spots? it just seems that on the standstill camera shots you would hear some wind noise as the car goes by.. some road roar..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: R8 first drive video ... (PaulVolvo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaulVolvo* »_just wanted to say good job with video.. but correct me if im wrong... was the car sound a v.o. in some spots? it just seems that on the standstill camera shots you would hear some wind noise as the car goes by.. some road roar.. 

there were microphones placed on the car to get the accurate sound of the exhaust.


----------



## PaulVolvo (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: R8 first drive video ... ([email protected])*

that was my second guess... thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: R8 first drive video ... (AndrewT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AndrewT* »_that video was really well done. did you guys do that yourselves? if so, how did you manage to get all those overhead helicopter looking shots? 
can't wait to see this car in the flesh eventually.

The footage is a mix of stuff we shot and B-roll from Audi AG. All of the helicopter shots are Audi B-roll. The engine recordings are all from our filming.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: R8 first drive video ... (PaulVolvo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaulVolvo* »_just wanted to say good job with video.. but correct me if im wrong... was the car sound a v.o. in some spots? it just seems that on the standstill camera shots you would hear some wind noise as the car goes by.. some road roar.. 

Yes, the engine recordings were from other footage where we used their B-roll. The reason why we have no wind noise is because we had a microphone mounted underneath the rear decklid window.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

my God the white one is amazing! The grey one wasn't doing it for me, but when I saw the white one I got excited! And the silver one too.....too bad I'll never be able to afford one


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

any chance you can download those exhaust/engine clips? I'd like to use them for ring tones.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (CruiseVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CruiseVW* »_any chance you can download those exhaust/engine clips? I'd like to use them for ring tones.









I'll have to check with JJ Larson. He's got all of that content.


----------



## EuRoTrAsH351 (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Here's to everyone at Fourtitude for producing an excellent and powerful video on the Audi R8 sports car.







When I first saw it, it reminded me of the RSQ in "I, Robot". Even though the RSQ was made for the silver screen, it's good to know that companies like Audi stick to their motto of "Advancement Through Technology" and believe in individualism and create imaginative and beautiful looking vehicles and put them on the streets for all to enjoy! Keep up the great work guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CrazyMonkey (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (rexxmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rexxmann* »_I am surprised VAG hasn't developed a high-powered version of DSG for the high-end/high-powered cars considering how much praise it has been getting from the press.

The Bugatti Veyron has a DSG transmission.








It would be nice to see DSG replace automatics. Then I can get one in our next family car (wife will not drive a manual).


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

priced around $100K?


----------



## EuRoTrAsH351 (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: (oj1480)*

$130,000 MSRP


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (EuRoTrAsH351)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuRoTrAsH351* »_$130,000 MSRP

No, not in the USA. Expect it to be between $90-$100K


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_No, not in the USA. Expect it to be between $90-$100K

Base price?
One article (recent) mentioned 110K base, i believe--- should be interesting when we get the real deal info!
RB


_Modified by DBLFRVGNGN at 1:10 PM 2/9/2007_


----------



## EuRoTrAsH351 (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_No, not in the USA. Expect it to be between $90-$100K

I stand corrected. In my opinion, Audi's only competition is with the BMW M6. I can't think of any other cars that would compete in the R8's market at the entry level pricing. It's unlikely that Porsche would be in the mix since they own 25.1% of Volkswagen.


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi R8 4.2 ([email protected])*

I saw it in person at the auto show on Saturday. It looks awesome. 


_Modified by bryanb5.5 at 11:02 AM 2-27-2007_


----------



## Paul96NSX (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (EuRoTrAsH351)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuRoTrAsH351* »_In my opinion, Audi's only competition is with the BMW M6. I can't think of any other cars that would compete in the R8's market at the entry level pricing. It's unlikely that Porsche would be in the mix since they own 25.1% of Volkswagen.








The BMW M6 ... is more a four seat tourer than it is 2+2 tourer putting it in a different market sector ... imho
I appreciate that cars at a simialr price are always thown forward as 'competition' or 'rivals' ... but surely the AMV8 and 911C4S are more comparable regarding form and function ... I think it's fairly common knowledge that the R8 will target some 911 buyers ... namely those looking at models like the C4, C4S, possibly even the GT3, although the GT3 is aimed more at the so called 'drivers car' brigade and ... imho ... isn't really a direct competitor to the R8 on form and function ... the R8 being more civilised and less 'hardcore driver focused' than the GT3.
The R8 is a comfortable, every day, high performance, sports car ... therefore ... imho ... its main and direct competitors based on power, power to weight ratio (+/-12% for each) and 2 seater capacity ... again imho ... are:
Ferrari 360 ... 0-62mph 4.0secs ... 2 seater, 394bhp (-4.8%), 291bhp/ton (+9.8%).
Mercedes SL 55 AMG ... 0-62mph 4.5secs ... 2 seater, 517bhp (+25%), 263bhp/ton (-0.75%) ... 2 out of 3.
Aston Martin V8 Vantage ... 0-62mph 5.0secs ... 2 seater, 380bhp (-8.2%), 242bhp/ton (-8.6%).
Mercedes SLK 55 AMG Roadster ... 0-62mph 4.9secs ... 2 seater, 360bhp (-13%), 233bhp/ton (-12%) ... 2 out of 3.
Mercedes SL500 ... 0.62mph 6.2secs ... 2 seater, 388bhp (-6.2%), 203bhp/ton (-23%) ... 2 out of 3.
Needless to say many 2+2 cars will fall into the power guidelines I set myself if you remove the 2 seater only capacity ... various 911s, the Jaguar XKR and Maserati Coupe, quite likey amongst them ... although the BMW M6 has over 17% more bhp than the R8, it's power to weight ratio is approximately 5% more than the R8's ... so while they are differnt car types ... and while I'm also sure they will end up rivals in many peoples eyes ... they won't be seen as rivals or competition in my eyes.


_Modified by Paul96NSX at 9:47 AM 2/28/2007_


----------

